# anyone have pictures of flat bed setups on pickups



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

like the title sias im looking for some ideas for a flatbed setup on a pickup any pics would help alot!

thanks


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I have quite a few of my 09 silverado 3500hd...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=112851


----------



## mass1589 (Jan 24, 2011)

i love that look! do you think it is descent in the snow or is the rear end lacking weight ?someone told me it was rare to need fourwheelsdrive with that setup....2wd works fine?


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

ive got brand new bfg all terrain tires and a steel flatbed like his and mine was hopeless in 2wd with no weight. i have 600lbs of sand on it now that did the job, yours might not be as bad though mines a diesel and the engines really heavy so thats making it worse because of all the weight in front


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Home made.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

that dump bed is SWEET!


----------



## Winfrey (Nov 3, 2009)

is that dump bed on a short box truck?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes. Short


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

how much would you charge me to build a flat bed like that on my blue dodge TJS?


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

goldpro just buy this......
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/9-FL...arQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_500wt_751


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I think my flatbed is heavier than a stock bed. I have a dump setup underneath it. I don't have any great pics here...I will find some and post later on.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

Deerewashed;1214457 said:


> goldpro just buy this......
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/9-FL...arQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_500wt_751


Is it just me, or does having the gooseneck ball a part of the dump bed not seem like a good idea? Wouldnt that be too much strain on the dump hinges?


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

THEGOLDPRO;1214336 said:


> how much would you charge me to build a flat bed like that on my blue dodge TJS?


Here is the build up on that bed I made years ago. I just sold that bed and the dump set up in October. I had it on CL forever. Ben I will PM you to discuss.
T.J.

http://www.tjsperformance.com/chevytruck.htm


----------



## JerseyGreen (Sep 8, 2008)

tjs nice jpb on the flat bed


----------

